# Bass traps



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

bigshot said:


> Here is a good video that covers the basics (and has some funny theme music)


Thanks, one problem is that they look bad! I feel for that guy's family living with all those panels.

I think I I need someone to come in and study the acoustics of my room and make informed recommendations - if anyone knows anyone in London who provides that service please let me know.

And I need someone who'll provide the traps on an approval basis, so that I can hear the effects and judge the ROI for myself. It's a big investment, you wouldn't buy an amp or speakers at the same price without first auditioning.


----------

